# Firmware download for Iview 900tpcii



## allie537 (Jul 1, 2014)

I've had this tablet for almost two years now and had problems with it from the get-go. Manufacturer charges to return for repair and I've already paid way too much for this piece of crap. Apparently, I'm supposed to download firmware for a 'possible' fix but having issues with that as well. Anyone else have this issue and care to provide any help? Thanks.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

allie537 said:


> Anyone else have this issue and care to provide any help? Thanks.


What issue? You haven't described the problem you're having.


----------

